# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks >  Yeti Tamer Title

## Snowee

Nuke Yeti till <50k HP in 4man mode, have your party members leave the group and than kill him solo.

----------


## Sparkfear

Also works for Heaven's Mandate.

----------

